# Corsair! H100i V2 temperaturen "ok?"



## SirPillow (9. Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe mir ein neues System zusammengestellt. Teils aus vorhandenem, teils neu! 

Prozessor
i7 8700k 3,7ghz no oc yet

Mainboard
Asus Z370 Prime-P

Arbeitsspeicher
( 2x ) GSkill 8gb CL16 3000mhz

Festplatte(n)
Samsung 830 SERIES 256GB SSD

Grafikkarte
GTX 1080 TI 11GB ZOTAC Mini

Sound
On-Board Asus Z370 prime-P

Netzteil
BQuiet! 550W +80 Silver


BetriebssystemEintrag ändern
Windows 10

Nun einmal die Frage:

ich habe Fotos hochgeladen, ilde und ~30min Prime95 ( in-place large fft's )

Sind die Werte für OVP config von Mainbaord und CPU bei einer H100i V2 i.o. ? ( besser geht sicher immer, cpu köpfen, Spannung regulieren etc )

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten,

Liebe Grüße !


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juni 2018)

Alles was unter dem Abschalten oder herunter Takten der CPU ist, ist gut und das wäre um die 95-100°C.
In diesem Sinn sind deine Temperaturen sehr gut.

Prime95 ist uninteressant, teste deine höchst Temperaturen unter reale Bedienungen, z.B. einem Spiel.
Bedenke das Wasser eine Zeit braucht um sich zu erwärmen und daher auch träge reagiert.


----------



## SirPillow (9. Juni 2018)

Danke IICARUS für die schnelle Antwort ! 

Mal schauen was weitere User dazu sagen. Ich finde deine Antwort schonmal sehr gut !

Escape from Tarkov auf Ultra in FHD bringt die CPU auf ~65-70°C

Auch das ist noch ok ?

lg


----------



## Joselman (9. Juni 2018)

Für eine ungeköpfte CPU sind das sehr gute Werte. Mehr rausholen kannst du eigentlich nur durch köpfen.


----------



## SirPillow (9. Juni 2018)

Hallo Joselman, danke für deine Antwort. Ich dachte dass das vielleicht zu hoch sein könnte. Es ist mein erster eigeneinbau einer wasserkühlung und ich wollte sichergehen dass ich alles richtig gemacht habe und daher teilte ich die Daten der Temps mit euch ! 

Meine GPU ( siehe oben ) wird allerdings auch sehr warm, ~80°C .. ich überlege diese auch mit einer wakü zu schonen. ab 119€ ca gibt es diese von Alphacool Eiswolf und der umbau sieht erstmal laut YT-vid easy aus. nichts anderes als ein CPU umbau. 

Was sagt die Community dazu ? 

lg und ein sonniges WE !


----------



## Venom89 (9. Juni 2018)

Die maximale Temperstur, testet man aber mit dem Small FFTs run.
Ansonsten sieht das alles IO aus.
Der Grafikkarte tun die 80 Grad nichts.
Niedrigere temps sind natürlich immer besser.

Also wenn dich die Bastel Lust gepackt hat warum nicht?

Dann würde ich aber direkt eine Custom wakü aufbauen.

LG.


----------



## SirPillow (9. Juni 2018)

Hallo Venom89 ,

ich dachte die AlphaCool wäre ein Custom wakü für GTX 1080 ?! Verbessere mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege. Diese Modell wird in vielen Tests angepriesen.. senkt temp bis zu 25°C 

Die Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX-Pro ist der weltweit erste vorbefullte Wasserkuhler fur Grafikkarten mit integrierter Pumpe. | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

Schau doch mal drauf, es gibt noch eine version mit usb-anschluss für die pumpe jedoch ist diese nicht kompatibel mit der mini GTX, denke ich zumindest'

liebe grüße und einen schönen abend


----------



## Joselman (9. Juni 2018)

Da kann man jetzt streiten ob dass ne Aio oder custom ist. Ich würde das eher bei Aio sehen denn es hat die typischen Aio Nachteile. Mindfactory bezeichnet sie auch als Aio... 

Pumpe: integriert auf dem Kühler also nicht entkoppelt. Ob die Laut ist kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. Ggf kannst du sie drosseln. Die Pumpe ist aber saugend was untypisch ist. Angeblich dadurch leiser... 
Ausgleichsbehälter/befüllen:  Nachfüllen ist schwierig und vorhandene Luft im System wirst du nicht los.
Radiator: die 120mm Variante empfinde ich als viel zu wenig. Grade die GPU entwickelt viel Abwärme und dann so einen kleinen Radiator zu verwenden naja. Selbst die 240mm Variante ist für eine 1080 ti alles andere als oversized.

Ich habe mal kurz google benutzt und diesen hier gefunden: GTX 10XX Series : Wasserkuhler Narrow Zotac GTX 1080 TI Mini
Damit könntest du eine richtige custom Wakü machen. Alles andere ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch.

Lies dich mal in das Thema ein, schaue dir Videos an und dann überlege es dir einfach. Ich bin damals relativ schnell zu der Erkenntnis gekommen: Wer billig kauft kauft 2x  Willst du es wirklich leise und kühl brauchst du viel Radiatorfläche.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2018)

Es ist eine AIO, auch wenn hier schon mehr selbst umgebaut oder zum Teil erweitert werden kann.


----------

